
Jeff Dean Endorses New AI Powered Healthcare Platform - jmarty
https://plus.google.com/+JeffDean/posts/V1LeP3Pnhrt?sfc=true
======
dbdriscoll
Mike Ng is excelllent

------
kevin_lin0
jeff dean + healthcare + AI....makes sense

------
talliehuang
WHAT

------
r_allen023
god has spoken

